# Construir un contador de RPM



## gerardrev (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola compañeros, primero saludar a todos ya que es mi primer post. Procedo de un foro de mtb y veo que aqui lo teneis muy bien montado, os felicito. 
He hecho electronica y electrotecnia en batchillerato, y bueno como muchas veces pense ( lo que esta explicando este tio no me va a servir para nada en mi vida).

Pero ahora si necessito de esa sabiduria jeje. Os cuento, la idea es la de crear un contador de RPM cojiendo como base para que haga de sensor, el sensor de un cuentakm (es para una bici). 
Eso tiene un iman y un lector, del lector salen 2 cables con lo que presupongo que sera positivo y negativo y que al pasar el iman debe mandar un impulso a lo que es el cuentakm donde este hace sus calculos.

Bueno no pretendo que me diseñeis vosotros el invento pero si que me ayudeis un poco porque voy mas perdido de lo que pensava.

Creo que la base de todo seria un Timer 555, simplemente este tendria que recibir el impulso y por cada impulso multiplicarlo por 14 cada 10segundos (creo que era, lo tengo apuntado en casa), el Timer 555 era programable, no? porque digo yo que para desempeñar esta funcion tendra que ser programado antes. (Por el instrumental no hay problema, porque se alegrara mi exprofessor de que almenos uno de sus alumnos no haya tirado los apuntes y demas a la basura y se pase por el taller jeje).
Una vez hecho este calculo se mostrara a traves de unos Led's (los que imprimen numeros, no Led's de punto).

Bueno creo que me habreis entendido, haber como lo veis, gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Un tachometer...

Primero debes investigar el sensor, mide con el tester en escala de ohms, si tiene poca resistencia <1kohm seguramente sera una bobina y por lo tanto deberas adaptar para tener un nivel logico, normalmente con un simple transistor.


El 555 no se programa, se diseña, debes calcular el valor de 2 reistencias y un condensador.

Te recomendaria que primero realizaras un poco de busqueda por internet de algun frecuencimetro, ya que un tacometro es basicamente un frecuencimetro, pero en vez de medir por segundos lo hace por minutos.


Normalmente lo hacemos con unos contadores y unos lach y un descodigicador a led.


----------



## gerardrev (Ene 20, 2008)

hola compañeros, ya he medido la frecuencia con el tester, me da valores de entre 10 y 20 en una escala de 20 ohms (o como se escriba).
Ahora que?


----------



## martillo78 (Feb 24, 2009)

saludos\
pues te dire ahi voy de entrometido jaja mira yo estoy disenando un tacometro dijital para medir las rpm de un carro de combustion por medio de la chispa de la bujia y donde utilizo un sensor de induccion magnetica(como las lamparas estroboscopicas para poner a tiempo los motores) y lo primero que hise es amplificar mi senal ya que me daba en milivolts unaves amplificada con un operacional tl084 tube que establecer mi senal mas cuadrada asi que con un transistor logre cuadrar la senal.. despues tube que multiplicar mi senal por 60 (por que la formula de rpm son ciclos por segundos) y esto lo logre hacerlo con un 4046(es un vco) y 4017(es un divisor de frecuencia) que unidos estos dos circuitos nos da un PLL enseguida tube que meter la senal a un contador a un circuito no recuerdo el numero creo que es 74ls925 la terminacion 925 es correcto pero este es un contador de 4 dijitos pero al igual se pueden utilizar 2 o 3.  y este contador lleba una base de tiempo que se obtiene con la ayuda de un 555 para hacer conmutar el latch,reset del contador.

creo que es mucho rollo como para medir las rpm de tu bici,aun que el sensor que lleba el cuanta kilometros de tu bici es mas estable que uno como el que utilizo pero creo que la medicion es la misma bueno si quieres visualizr las RPM con displays, por que hay otras formas como con el lm3915 que es un display de barras (con una tira de 10 leds) pero al igual que el dijital necesitas acoplar la senal a este pormedio de un lm2907 el cual convierte frecuencia en voltaje  por que el lm3915 finciona variando el voltaje de entrada ejemplo. 0volts a 3volts donde en 0v=0lets ensendidos 1.5v=5leds encendidos 3v=10 lets ensendidos.

bueno espero y te surja alguna idea de todo el rollo que me avente.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola a todos

pues aqui hay algo:

http://heli.xbot.es/fd/motor.htm

puede servir, tal vez se pueda adaptar, 

nada mas de imaginarme el miltimetro pegado a la bici jeje


----------

